

A email client that is both personal and has personality - lovamova
http://www.personamail.info/

======
mmc
I watched the demo video and went looking for a download link.

Really well done video, nice ideas, but no download and no mention of how/when
we could try it? Does it exist?

------
gglanzani
I'd also like to know when it will be available, pricing, etc.

